# Deer hides



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

Last year I thought Fleet Farm was taking Deer hides on trade for gloves. This year they are giving out coupons. I am wondering if there is anywhere in the Fargo moorhead area that is giving gloves for hides? Does any one know of a place that is doing this?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Fleet Farm gave coupons last year also.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

The bait shop on Hwy10 east of Dilworth gave gloves and I think cheap knives last year. Hope his wife is there if you go cuz she'll give you more gloves for the same amount of hides than he will.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Jamestown Hide and Fur (i think thats what its called) takes hides and you get gloves. My mom just took all of our hides their today when she went to jamestown.


----------



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

I filled my doe tag about a week ago and froze the hide. I'm looking for the place that you donate your hide to charity in the Crosby or Williston area. I don't mean to step on your post but the thread was already started so I figured I would jump in.

Thanks,
Del


----------



## Cecily (Oct 30, 2013)

The Wisconsin Lions Foundation is collecting deer hides at various places throughout Wisconsin. All the profits from this collection will go towards Sending children and adults with disabilities to the Wisconsin Lions Camp.

The Wisconsin Lions Camp is dedicated to providing a quality camping experience free-of-charge to eligible Wisconsin residents who are Blind or visually impaired, Deaf or Hard of Hearing, youth with mild cognitive disabilities and youth with diabetes.

You can find drop-off locations here: http://www.wlf.info/index.php?option=co ... &Itemid=39

Cecily


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Wadena MN has a place trading for gloves, and next to it a hides for habitat box as well.


----------

